# TORONTO | The Well | 174m | 36 fl | 153m | 44 fl | 135m | 38 fl | 80m | 21 fl | 61m x 2 | 15 fl x 2 | 55m | 13 fl | U/C



## Victoria123

The office tower is marketed as 410 Front at The Well, and the developer will announce the anchor tenant by fall.













































































































The site: 

Jasonzed, UT









Smuncky, UT










Red October, UT


----------



## isaidso

Looking forward to this one. Good to hear that it's progressing.


----------



## Victoria123

Here's the article: 

llied Properties REIT joins Toronto’s office construction boom as tenants reject older towers for new spaces

http://business.financialpost.com/n...t-older-towers-for-new-spaces?__lsa=2780-1449

"One of the REIT’s biggest projects is *The Well,* a $1.4-billion project in Toronto’s west end. The 7.6 acre (3.1 hectare) site, currently surrounded by condominium towers and trendy restaurants, is set to become 3.1 million square feet of residential, office, and retail space, the largest private mixed-use project in the country. *Allied is in talks with six potential office tenants and Emory expects to lock at least one down by year-end."*


----------



## Victoria123

Teriyaki, UT - "Rights to the residential component of the land redevelopment are being sold for $180-million to Tridel Builders Inc."

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/real...partments-on-downtown-parcel/article31114219/


----------



## isaidso

Thanks very much for all your contributions lately Victoria123. They're much appreciated.


----------



## Victoria123

isaidso said:


> Thanks very much for all your contributions lately Victoria123. They're much appreciated.


My pleasure Isaidso. I appreciate the kind words but all I'm doing is copying and pasting. I noticed that SSC lacks members and information from Toronto compared to other ones such as SSP, and obviously UT.


----------



## isaidso

Victoria123 said:


> My pleasure Isaidso. I appreciate the kind words but all I'm doing is copying and pasting. I noticed that SSC lacks members and information from Toronto compared to other ones such as SSP, and obviously UT.


That's quite alright. Many of our usual contributors (myself included) haven't been able to devote as much time as we usually do so it's a welcome respite to have someone pick up the slack.

I'm very much looking forward to this proposal. The tech sector seems to be gravitating to King West and Liberty Village; a great fit imo. Apparently Ottawa based Shopify will take space in The Well.


----------



## fredcalif

Beautiful Project in a beautiful city


----------



## Victoria123

> The deal leaves The Well JV with 500k SF of retail and 1M SF of office, and *unveiling of a lead tenant for the office tower, 410 Front (above right), is expected soon*.
> 
> “*Nine months* from now I expect to be at groundbreaking,” Ed says.


Read more at: https://www.bisnow.com/toronto/news...owser?utm_source=CopyShare&utm_medium=Browser


----------



## isaidso

Hot damn! This will be both the first major office tower and first major retail complex to rise west of Spadina. It will give the upcoming King West tech district a big shot in the arm.


----------



## Victoria123

From UT user, 'Fromsmalltowntomidtown'



> Today at the Real Estate Strategy & Leasing conference *a representative from Allied confirmed that construction would start "at
> 
> the start" of next year*.
> 
> Word is that the underground parkade will be completed first, and then the company will wait for tenants before they build the office tower.


----------



## Victoria123

From Jdoh at the CTBUH conference held in Shenzhen, UT


----------



## Victoria123

Apparently, all buildings on-site have closed.








http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-the-well-167m-44s-riocan-hariri-pontarini.19291/page-32


----------



## Victoria123




----------



## isaidso

I'm super excited about this one. It's the type of development that's been missing in Toronto. You'd think places like this would be common in a Canadian climate but they're not.


----------



## Victoria123

isaidso said:


> I'm super excited about this one. It's the type of development that's been missing in Toronto. You'd think places like this would be common in a Canadian climate but they're not.


Agree Toronto really needs these types of developments to liven up the city amid the boring condo boom!
This is definitely one of my favourite top 3 Canadian projects built or unbuilt.


----------



## Victoria123




----------



## isaidso

Victoria123 said:


> Agree Toronto really needs these types of developments to liven up the city amid the boring condo boom!
> This is definitely one of my favourite top 3 Canadian projects built or unbuilt.


And seeing a major office building west of Spadina speaks to the emergence of King West as a tech hub. It's precisely the type of area that tech workers prefer but big floor plates are hard to come by. This should help a ton.


----------



## Victoria123

Jasonzed, UT member :


> According to onsite personnel, demolition starts the end of next week.











http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-the-well-167m-44s-riocan-hariri-pontarini.19291/page-35


----------



## Eric Offereins

Awesome. This will be a huge development and a major improvement to this area.


----------



## Victoria123

2 Excavators on site. 









http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-the-well-167m-44s-riocan-hariri-pontarini.19291/page-35


----------



## Victoria123

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-the-well-167m-44s-riocan-hariri-pontarini.19291/page-35


----------



## isaidso

Your contributions are appreciated but please use flickr posting format (BB code). You'll see how it's supposed to look in other posts and there's a thread showing how it's to be done. If BB Code is not available don't post them.


----------



## Victoria123

del


----------



## Victoria123

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-the-well-167m-44s-riocan-hariri-pontarini.19291/page-37


----------



## Victoria123




----------



## aviator112

Solid addition for Toronto! Especially like the outdoor corridor in the renderings.


----------



## Victoria123

The mall is going to look amazing.

New renderings


----------



## Victoria123

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-the-well-167m-44s-riocan-hariri-pontarini.19291/page-41


----------



## Victoria123

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-the-well-167m-44s-riocan-hariri-pontarini.19291/page-42


----------



## isaidso

Very nice. Sidewalks always look more inviting when there's greenery between it and the road.


----------



## Victoria123

isaidso said:


> Very nice. Sidewalks always look more inviting when there's greenery between it and the road.


Like most of Vancouver 

Some nice coloured renderings:


----------



## Victoria123

@RedMars


----------



## Tupac96

12/02/19










pic by tstormers at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...4m-46s-riocan-hariri-pontarini.19291/page-118


----------



## Tupac96

14/02/19










pic by kotsy at UT

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ni.19291/page-119#lg=attachment174053&slide=0


----------



## ushahid

picture by ProjectEnd at UT
https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ni.19291/page-120#lg=attachment176322&slide=0


----------



## Tupac96

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...ni.19291/page-131#lg=attachment190562&slide=0


----------



## redcode

Jan 09 2021

🇨🇦 Toronto by Dave Wong, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

From the development's website, seems the storey counts are a bit different now : Multiple Towers Now Rising at The Well at Front and Spadina - The Well

_More than one tower is now beginning to sprout at the sprawling construction site of a new mixed-use community across nearly a full Downtown Toronto city block stretching west of Spadina between Front and Wellington. The Well, a multi-tower mega-project will bring seven towers to former site of The Globe and Mail’s offices and printing plant. The Well will feature a flagship 36-storey office tower along with residential rental and condominium buildings rising 14, 16, 16, 22, 39, and 46 storeys._


----------



## hkskyline

* Location of all COVID-19 workplace outbreaks in Toronto to be released, including major incident with nearly 70 cases *
CTV _Excerpt_
Feb 4, 2021

Nearly 70 workers at a downtown construction site tested positive for COVID-19 over a one-month period following the holidays but details about the outbreak were never publicly released by Toronto Public Health.

...

But for reasons that remain unclear the outbreak at the Well condominium construction site on Front Street has not been included in any of Toronto Public Health’s weekly updates so far.

In a statement provided to CP24 on Thursday, Associate Medical Officer of Health Dr. Vinita Dubey said that Toronto Public Health is investigating the outbreak at the Well construction site and “is working closely with the lead contractor and sub-contractors to assess risk and to advise on appropriate public health measures.”

More : Location of all COVID-19 workplace outbreaks in Toronto to be released, including major incident with nearly 70 cases


----------



## redcode

Feb 21

Sunday Afternoon Airport Express Train by mooncall2012, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8118-25 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Will Smith on LinkedIn: #thewell #knightsbridgedevcorp | 18 comments


Latest views of the Well in Toronto Knightsbridge Development Corporation has been the Development Construction Manager for the Well for over 3 years, and it… | 18 comments on LinkedIn




www.linkedin.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto’s Well development pushing through pandemic thanks to adaptation: Panel*


> Publicized as the largest urban mixed-use development in Canada, The Well will feature more than one million square feet of office space, 420,000 square feet of retail and roughly 1,700 residential units in a seven-tower complex spread over a 7.8-acre property in a King Street West neighbourhood of downtown Toronto.
> 
> The decade-long development, which is two years from completion, is the third partnership in Toronto between Allied Properties REIT and RioCan REIT. It includes numerous consultants, various owners, contractors, community groups and private organizations.
> 
> Hugh Clark, vice-president of development for Allied, describes it as “a very complicated project” comprised of multiple ownership groups with a variety of program uses “one on top of the other.”
> 
> One of three panellists shedding light on the project at a webinar presented by the Urban Land Institute Toronto recently, Clark said as large as the project is, a central theme has been “to keep the flavour or the feeling of King West.”
> 
> The project’s success largely hinges on a philosophy of alignment where all the players, from the owners to the construction managers, work as a team, said Melissa Bruzzese, assistant vice-president of development with RioCan REIT.











Toronto’s Well development pushing through pandemic thanks to adaptation: Panel - constructconnect.com - Daily Commercial News


Publicized as the largest urban mixed-use development in Canada, The Well will feature more than one million square feet of office space, 420,000 square feet of retail and roughly 1,700 residential units in a seven-tower complex spread over a 7.8-acre pro




canada.constructconnect.com


----------



## redcode

Không có tiêu đề by Eric H, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2/27

Untitled by Eric H, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/6

Week in Toronto by Luciana Couto, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/7

DSC_0362-1 by David Kim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/21

Crowds at Christie Pits as spring returns by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto's most innovative and luxurious Fitness & Wellness Hub 'Sweat and Tonic' To Unveil Second Location at 'The Well' in Toronto*


> The boutique one-stop fitness and wellness spot, Sweat and Tonic, today announced it will be opening a second location at the The Well in the heart of Toronto's west end. The Well™ is a 3.1 million-square-foot mixed-use development that stretches for 7.8 acres down the western side of Spadina Avenue from Wellington to Front. Developed by RioCan Real Estate Investment Trust and Allied Properties Real Estate Investment Trust, it combines an elevated retail experience, modern offices, and amenity-rich residential spaces, and is the first of its kind in Canada. Sweat and Tonic will bring the best of boutique fitness and wellness to the vibrant King West area. This announcement caps 12 months of creative innovation to provide Toronto and beyond with the best fitness and wellness offerings.











Toronto's most innovative and luxurious Fitness & Wellness Hub 'Sweat and Tonic' To Unveil Second Location at 'The Well' in Toronto


/CNW/ - The boutique one-stop fitness and wellness spot, Sweat and Tonic, today announced it will be opening a second location at the The Well in the heart of...




www.newswire.ca


----------



## hkskyline

Press release update on the project's progress on March 24 :

*RioCan and Allied Provide Progress Update for The Well™*


https://www.alliedreit.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/03/AlliedRioCan-Joint-PR-Mar-24-2021_FINAL.pdf




retail leasing activity, with first possession of retail space expected next year
office space 85% leased, with first possession expected in Q3 2021
main office building will be topped off in May 2021


----------



## hkskyline

3/30

Looking east from the Bathurst Street Bridge over the rail tracks #toronto #fortyork #bathurststreetbridge #cntower #southcore #skyline #rail #tracks by Randy McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/2

TTC 8515 | 121 Fort York-Esplanade by ttc.transit, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/13

VIA 6448 Downtown Toronto by Curtis Umbelina, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 16:*

Toronto Skyline with Rail Tracks by Suhail Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/23

The Well under construction, May 23, 2021 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jun 6

🇨🇦 Toronto by Dave Wong, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/30

The Well by Marcanadian, on Flickr

The Well by Marcanadian, on Flickr

The Well by Marcanadian, on Flickr

The Well by Marcanadian, on Flickr

The Well by Marcanadian, on Flickr

The Well by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Concord Canada House by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

I like trusses in x shape


----------



## redcode

Jun 18

A New Perspective by Loops666, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

I've always viewed Tridel as a venerable developer with a decent history.

Pitch videos from the developer's Youtube channel :













Virtual tour of a showflat :







From their website, there are 1700 units across the 44, 38, 36, 21, 15, and 13 storey buildings. I've heard from other real estate agent's Youtube videos that parking is only available for purchase for suites over $1 million. Prices start at about 700k for a 1 bedroom while 2 bedrooms start at almost $1 million.


----------



## hkskyline

31230022e by Adrian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/20

Toronto Eats by chrisd666, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/27

Naturally Canada 2019-AA-2066.jpg by Alexandre Ayih, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*June 29:*








Storms coming (ver. 2) by Sid Tan on 500px.com









Storms coming. by Sid Tan on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

6/30

After dusk along the rail corridor by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## redcode

UrbanToronto


----------



## hkskyline

7/1

Urban Dreamscape by JamesAnok || ThetaState, on Flickr

7/2

The Approaching Storm by JamesAnok || ThetaState, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/4

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Garrison Crossing by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

The Well by Marcanadian, on Flickr

The Well by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413120931833294852


----------



## hkskyline

7/10

XXIMG_7290 by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jul 10

View of Toronto from Leslie Street Spit by Karin Lewis (Bookatz), trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/10

Skyline by Sajith T S, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

A view from First Canadian Place (BMO) looking west :


----------



## redcode

Jul 12

IMG_1003 Constable Jeffrey Northrup, of 52 Division by Mulugeta Zergaber, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413924232589942787


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415848792180641798









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415840240867201027


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415839838830567427


----------



## hkskyline

7/12

The city awaits by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Panoramic View of Sunset in Toronto from Centre Island by Suhail Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* The Well – Toronto’s most Anticipated Condominium Progresses Well. *
July 19, 2021
Tridel _Excerpt_

As construction of the commercial, retail, and underground parking progresses at The Well, trades have officially reached an important milestone in the development of this community. The construction teams have completed the podium below the 38-storey condominium tower – Classic Series I – which marks the beginning of construction for Tridel at The Well, Classic Series I. 

The Well Classic Series I
This exciting news bring residents of this 38 storey tower one step closer to occupancy of their new home. The Well Classic Series I will offer spectacular views of Toronto. Each balcony creates a unique imprint on the building’s façade, giving it its distinct look. Inside, contemporary finishes create the perfect backdrop for an enriched urban lifestyle.

More : The Well – Toronto’s most Anticipated Condominium Progresses Well. - Tridel


----------



## redcode

Jul 26

IMG_3018 by Andre Vautour, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

A more unique and scary view from the CN Tower's EdgeWalk :











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418185413055950850


----------



## redcode

Jul 28

La bandera by Derek Riehm, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421604759086174210


----------



## redcode

Aug 1

Không có tiêu đề by amber dawn pullin, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

Source


----------



## hkskyline

8/2

Untitled by amber dawn pullin, on Flickr

Untitled by amber dawn pullin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422749521881227265


----------



## hkskyline

8/2

Sunset reflections by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/6

DJI_0027 by Clement Lo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423728823615504388


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424162039971393544










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424066823000104960


----------



## redcode

Source


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424199105304268801


----------



## redcode

Aug 9

seeing the CN Tower by Mary Crandall, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

NadialloydTO


----------



## redcode

Aug 17

XXIMG_8557 by Jeremy Gilbert, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427733919038951424


----------



## hkskyline

8/14

Toronto from the rail lands by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------

